# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  دانلود SQL Server 2005 Standard Edition

## titrajh

سلام 
دوستان خودم خیلی دنبالش گشتم ولی آخرش ازین وبلاگ تونستم لینک دانلودشو پیدا کنم

لینکشو میزارم شاید بدرتون بخوره

Part1
Part2
Part3

----------

